# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  💙برنامه برای سردرگمان💙

## Dahi

یه برنامه واسه کسایی ک صفر مطلق هستن یه برنامه  منطقی با حجم مناسب جوریه ک با اجرای خوووب بچه ها میتونن در مدت 90 روز به راحتی از صفر خودشون رو به 60 تا 70 درصد برسن البته بازم تاکیید کنم در صورت اجرای خوب
این یه نسخه ی کلیه ک واسه همه پیچیده میشه که از سردرگمی و استرس دربیاین اما ب کمک خودتون این برنامه باید کااااااملا شخصی سازی بشه!!!
خب حالا بریم سر اصل مطلب
1- اولین کار 90 روز رو به شش بازه ی 15 روزه تقسیم میکنین واسه خودتون

2- حالا ما شش تا بازه ی 15روز داریم که  توی هربازه شما 12روز رو اختصاص میدین به خوندن و 3روز رو به دوره و مرور

3- تقسیم بندیه درسا:
هردوروز یک درس دینی
هرهفته دو درس زبان 
هرشب تست قرابت و ارایه 
یه بازه 15 روزه لغت و املا
یه بازه 15 روزه زبان فارسی به جز تکواژ و واژه
یه بازه 15 روزه تاریخ ادبیات و بقیه بازه ها هم مرور مباحث قبلی و تستای کنکور(نه تالیفی)!!!
یک بازه ی 15روزه ترجمه ی عربی پنج بازه ی باقیمانده مرور ترجمه+قواعد 
هرهفته یک فصل شیمی 
هرهفته حداقل دوفصل زیست 
ریاضی و فیزیک هم مباحث آسون+شبی 5 تا 15تست

4- حالا طبق این تقسیم بندیه شما باید تو هر بازه ی 15روزه اینارو اجرا کنین و در انتها میبینین که شما 36درس دینی،،، 14درس زبان ،،، 12فصل شیمی،،، 24فصل زیست(بدون گیاهی سوم و ژنتیک) یعنی دربعضی از درسا به حدود 60 تا 70 و دربعضی از درسا به حدود 90 تا 100درصد مطالب مسلط هستین و جمعشون کردین البته بازم بگم با اجرای خووووب!

دیدی چقد راحت بود؟ دیدی نیاز به حجم بالا نیس ؟ 
حالا برو سریعععع یه برگه بردار و اینو واسه خودت شخصی سازی کن و مثل یه  مررررررد اجراش کن و براحتی تا 90 روز دیگه به 60 درصد مطالب مسلط میشی و رتبتو از ده هزار یا حتی بیست هزارو بیشتر به زیر 5 هزار میرسونی!

وجداناً این تستای زیست کنکور رو حل کنید هاااا مثلا یه نمونه گفته اپاسوم برخلاف پلاتی پوس.....وبرخلاف سوسمار.....دیافراگم است.گزینه هم یا تخم گذاره یا زنده زا و اینکه دیافراگم داره یا نه!!! یعنی تو کتاب ننوشته که اپاسوم زنده زا هستش؟؟؟ یعنی سال دوم نخوندیم که دیافراگم فقط توی پستاندارانه ؟؟؟ وجدانا دقیقا این نکات تو کتاب درسی نیستن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ پس اینهمه بحرانی نشون دادن شرایط و وحشت زده کردن دانش اموزا برای چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بچه ها دوستای من عزیزانم 
هرچی راجع ب کنکور میشنوین بندازین دور 
همش شو همش تبلیغات الکی 
فلان موسسه اردو گذاشته با حضور علی ضیا نفری ٢ میلیون هم گرفته 
واقعا حضور علی ضیا کمک کننده اس ؟؟؟؟؟ من اینجا بهتون میگم برین کتاب تست های ابی کانون رو بخرین 
با کتاب درسیتون چندین باره مطالب رو بخونید و تست بزنین 
شک نکنید رتبتون عالی میشه 
درگیر حرف این و اونم نباشید 
فقط تلاش هدفمند انجام بدین 
ساعت مطالعتون بالا باشه 
تست سراسری کار کنید 
کتاب درسی فراموش نشه 
عمومی ها رو سفت بچسبید 
به خودتون انرژی مثبت بدین 
همین همین و همین 
از الان ٩۰ روز تا کنکور 
باور کنید شرایط اونقدرام هم بحرانی نیست 
درسا هم لولو نیستن 
٩۰ روز هم به شدت کافیه 
هر کی هم غیر اینا رو گفت 
میدیم بابا پنجعلی بخوابونه دهنش 
حالا هم برید درس بخونید تا ثابت کنید میتونی
قصد فقط قصدِ  کمک است لطفا نگید تو نه رتبه برتری نه مشاوری واسه ملت نسخه نپیچ و این حرفا!!!
یه برنامه کلی هستش اگه خواستید استفاده کنید نمیخواید هم دعوا و بحث راه نندازید مثل اون یکی تایپک!!!
لطفا بعضیا اگه نمیتونن خیر برسونن مانع خیر رسوندن هم نشن!
درآخر هم از دوتا از دوستان با معرفت که اجازه دادن از حرفا و برنامه های خوبشون استفاده کنم تشکر میکنم...

بعدا نوشت:بچه ها این برنامه رو دوستم بعد از عید بهم داد خودشم همین ۹۷ رتبه اش ۲۰۰ شد.

----------


## JOLLY JUMPER

من از تبلیغات موسسات خیلی ضربه خورده ام  :Yahoo (17):  امیدوارم دیگران به سرنوشت من دچار نشوند :Yahoo (39): 
برای هر درس دینی چه مقدار می توان وقت گذاشت ؟؟

----------


## Dahi

> من از تبلیغات موسسات خیلی ضربه خورده ام  امیدوارم دیگران به سرنوشت من دچار نشوند
> برای هر درس دینی چه مقدار می توان وقت گذاشت ؟؟


هر دو روز یه درس دینی یعنی روز اول خوده متن و آیات درس رو میخونی روز بعد تستای کنکورش و به همین منوال ادامه میدی دیگه اگه از رو گاج میخونی جلد پاسخنامه اش در ابتدای هر درس موارد مهم درس رو گفته با آیاتش برای مرور همینارو بخونی کافیه!

----------


## taraneh7788

سلام، میشه بگید برای فیزیک از چه کتابی استفاده کنم؟

----------


## Dahi

> سلام، میشه بگید برای فیزیک از چه کتابی استفاده کنم؟


برای فیزیک از کتابای جمع بندی استفاده کن الان دیگه وقت کتابای گنده نیست کتابای جمع بندی خوبی تو بازار هست من چون از این کتابا نداشتم و استفاده نکردم نمیتونم راهنماییت کنم ولی حتما حتما تستای کنکور رو بخصوص برای ریاضی فراموش نکن!

----------


## mahdir

> سلام، میشه بگید برای فیزیک از چه کتابی استفاده کنم؟


میتونی از جمع‌بندی خیلی سبز یا گنجینه مهروماه استفاده کنی. مهروماه تعداد تستش کمتر هست ولی هم پیش و هم پایه رو داره ولی خیلی سبز فقط پایه رو داره.

----------


## Elahe_

منم يك هفتس شروع كردم فعلا كه دارم خوب پيش ميرم روزي ١٢ ساعت ميخونم واقعا نميتونم بيشتر بخونم 

ولي من برا همه درسا فقط تست سرارسري ميزنم ..البته برا زيست نشردريافت اقاي عمارلو دارم از رو اون ميخونم ولي درساي ديگه فقط تست كنكور 
همين تستاي كنكورو دو سه باز كار كنم ميتونم به ميانگين اختصاصي ٤٠ درصد اميدوار باشم ؟ عموميام خوبه بيشتر نگران اختصاصيام

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


منم يك هفتس شروع كردم فعلا كه دارم خوب پيش ميرم روزي ١٢ ساعت ميخونم واقعا نميتونم بيشتر بخونم 

ولي من برا همه درسا فقط تست سرارسري ميزنم ..البته برا زيست نشردريافت اقاي عمارلو دارم از رو اون ميخونم ولي درساي ديگه فقط تست كنكور 
همين تستاي كنكورو دو سه باز كار كنم ميتونم به ميانگين اختصاصي ٤٠ درصد اميدوار باشم ؟ عموميام خوبه بيشتر نگران اختصاصيام


ببخشید ساعت چن از خواب بیدار میشید که 12 ساعت میخونید؟ واینکه شب چطور ؟؟؟
آیا ظهر میخوابید؟؟؟؟_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dahi


یه برنامه واسه کسایی ک صفر مطلق هستن یه برنامه  منطقی با حجم مناسب جوریه ک با اجرای خوووب بچه ها میتونن در مدت 90 روز به راحتی از صفر خودشون رو به 60 تا 70 درصد برسن البته بازم تاکیید کنم در صورت اجرای خوب
این یه نسخه ی کلیه ک واسه همه پیچیده میشه که از سردرگمی و استرس دربیاین اما ب کمک خودتون این برنامه باید کااااااملا شخصی سازی بشه!!!
خب حالا بریم سر اصل مطلب
1- اولین کار 90 روز رو به شش بازه ی 15 روزه تقسیم میکنین واسه خودتون

2- حالا ما شش تا بازه ی 15روز داریم که  توی هربازه شما 12روز رو اختصاص میدین به خوندن و 3روز رو به دوره و مرور

3- تقسیم بندیه درسا:
هردوروز یک درس دینی
هرهفته دو درس زبان 
هرشب تست قرابت و ارایه 
یه بازه 15 روزه لغت و املا
یه بازه 15 روزه زبان فارسی به جز تکواژ و واژه
یه بازه 15 روزه تاریخ ادبیات و بقیه بازه ها هم مرور مباحث قبلی و تستای کنکور(نه تالیفی)!!!
یک بازه ی 15روزه ترجمه ی عربی پنج بازه ی باقیمانده مرور ترجمه+قواعد 
هرهفته یک فصل شیمی 
هرهفته حداقل دوفصل زیست 
ریاضی و فیزیک هم مباحث آسون+شبی 5 تا 15تست

4- حالا طبق این تقسیم بندیه شما باید تو هر بازه ی 15روزه اینارو اجرا کنین و در انتها میبینین که شما 36درس دینی،،، 14درس زبان ،،، 12فصل شیمی،،، 24فصل زیست(بدون گیاهی سوم و ژنتیک) یعنی دربعضی از درسا به حدود 60 تا 70 و دربعضی از درسا به حدود 90 تا 100درصد مطالب مسلط هستین و جمعشون کردین البته بازم بگم با اجرای خووووب!

دیدی چقد راحت بود؟ دیدی نیاز به حجم بالا نیس ؟ 
حالا برو سریعععع یه برگه بردار و اینو واسه خودت شخصی سازی کن و مثل یه  مررررررد اجراش کن و براحتی تا 90 روز دیگه به 60 درصد مطالب مسلط میشی و رتبتو از ده هزار یا حتی بیست هزارو بیشتر به زیر 5 هزار میرسونی!

وجداناً این تستای زیست کنکور رو حل کنید هاااا مثلا یه نمونه گفته اپاسوم برخلاف پلاتی پوس.....وبرخلاف سوسمار.....دیافراگم است.گزینه هم یا تخم گذاره یا زنده زا و اینکه دیافراگم داره یا نه!!! یعنی تو کتاب ننوشته که اپاسوم زنده زا هستش؟؟؟ یعنی سال دوم نخوندیم که دیافراگم فقط توی پستاندارانه ؟؟؟ وجدانا دقیقا این نکات تو کتاب درسی نیستن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ پس اینهمه بحرانی نشون دادن شرایط و وحشت زده کردن دانش اموزا برای چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بچه ها دوستای من عزیزانم 
هرچی راجع ب کنکور میشنوین بندازین دور 
همش شو همش تبلیغات الکی 
فلان موسسه اردو گذاشته با حضور علی ضیا نفری ٢ میلیون هم گرفته 
واقعا حضور علی ضیا کمک کننده اس ؟؟؟؟؟ من اینجا بهتون میگم برین کتاب تست های ابی کانون رو بخرین 
با کتاب درسیتون چندین باره مطالب رو بخونید و تست بزنین 
شک نکنید رتبتون عالی میشه 
درگیر حرف این و اونم نباشید 
فقط تلاش هدفمند انجام بدین 
ساعت مطالعتون بالا باشه 
تست سراسری کار کنید 
کتاب درسی فراموش نشه 
عمومی ها رو سفت بچسبید 
به خودتون انرژی مثبت بدین 
همین همین و همین 
از الان ٩۰ روز تا کنکور 
باور کنید شرایط اونقدرام هم بحرانی نیست 
درسا هم لولو نیستن 
٩۰ روز هم به شدت کافیه 
هر کی هم غیر اینا رو گفت 
میدیم بابا پنجعلی بخوابونه دهنش 
حالا هم برید درس بخونید تا ثابت کنید میتونی
قصد فقط قصدِ  کمک است لطفا نگید تو نه رتبه برتری نه مشاوری واسه ملت نسخه نپیچ و این حرفا!!!
یه برنامه کلی هستش اگه خواستید استفاده کنید نمیخواید هم دعوا و بحث راه نندازید مثل اون یکی تایپک!!!
لطفا بعضیا اگه نمیتونن خیر برسونن مانع خیر رسوندن هم نشن!
درآخر هم از دوتا از دوستان با معرفت که اجازه دادن از حرفا و برنامه های با انگیزه شون استفاده کنم تشکر میکنم


واقعا عالی بود مرسی................
 ولی چطور بتونیم ساعت مطالعه مون رو بالا ببریم؟؟؟؟ آیا تکنیک خاصی دار؟؟؟ مثلا صبح باید حتما 6 بیدار شیم و شب ساعت 11 بخوابیم؟؟؟؟
بغلمون باید نسکافه و کاپوچینو!!!!! بزاریم؟؟؟؟_

----------


## Elahe_

> _
> ببخشید ساعت چن از خواب بیدار میشید که 12 ساعت میخونید؟ واینکه شب چطور ؟؟؟
> آیا ظهر میخوابید؟؟؟؟_


من ١:٣٠ ميخوابم ٧:٣٠ بيدار ميشم .. ظهر هم يك ساعت ميخوابم 
چند روز اولش خيلي سخت بود كه ١٢ ساعت بخونم ولي الان عادت كردم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


من ١:٣٠ ميخوابم ٧:٣٠ بيدار ميشم .. ظهر هم يك ساعت ميخوابم 
چند روز اولش خيلي سخت بود كه ١٢ ساعت بخونم ولي الان عادت كردم


روزی نیم ساعت. نیم ساعت اضاف میکردی که رسیدی به 12 یا یه طور دیگه ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## Dahi

> _
> واقعا عالی بود مرسی................
>  ولی چطور بتونیم ساعت مطالعه مون رو بالا ببریم؟؟؟؟ آیا تکنیک خاصی دار؟؟؟ مثلا صبح باید حتما 6 بیدار شیم و شب ساعت 11 بخوابیم؟؟؟؟
> بغلمون باید نسکافه و کاپوچینو!!!!! بزاریم؟؟؟؟_


آیا اگه هشت یا هفت ساعت معمولی رو بخوابید اون شونزده یا هفده ساعت باقی مونده رو درست استفاده میکنید؟مسلماً نه! چرا چون ماها همیشه چه بخوایم چه نخوایم اوقات اتلافی زیادی داریم
شما همون ده دوازده ساعت رو بخون نمیخواد بیاریش رو چهارده یا شونزده ساعت!
ولی از حداکثر توانت استفاده کن مثلا ساعت پنج و نیم صبح بیدار میشی صبحونه و نماز نیم ساعت لفتش نمیدی صبحونه رو و مثل پرنسسا نمیخوری دولپی زودجمعش میکنی میخونی تا هر وقت حس کردی بدنت خسته شده نیاز داری یکم دراز بکشی تو این مدت هم نمیای اینترنت و...بعد ده پونزده دقیقه برمیگردی سردرست مثلا من وقتی میخوام استراحت کنم تایمر گوشی رو میزارم رو پونزده دقیقه چشامو میبندم دراز میکشم آب میخورم یا میرم دستشویی و اینا هروقت هم تایمر صداش دراومد برمیگردم سردرسم نهار و شام هم لفتش نمیدی مثل صبحونه!!سر نیم ساعت باید تموم بشه بره!
اینجوری تایم سیو میکنی دیگه لازم نیست از خوابت بزنی و درطول روز کتاب جلوت بازه هی مثل نعشه ای ها چرت بزنی میخوام قشنگ تمرکز کنی!!!
کلا اینا چیزایی بود که میدونستم در ضمن نبینم بگی سر این ساعت میرم میخوابم هروقت اون حجم درسی که تعیین کردی تموم شد میکپی! 
والسلام

----------


## Elahe_

> _
> روزی نیم ساعت. نیم ساعت اضاف میکردی که رسیدی به 12 یا یه طور دیگه ؟؟؟؟_


چند روز اخر اسفند روزي ٩-١٠ ساعت ميخوندم از عيد رسوندم به ١٢ ..ولي بازم سه چهار روز اولش خيلي سخت بود

----------


## MehranWilson

> یه برنامه واسه کسایی ک صفر مطلق هستن یه برنامه  منطقی با حجم مناسب جوریه ک با اجرای خوووب بچه ها میتونن در مدت 90 روز به راحتی از صفر خودشون رو به 60 تا 70 درصد برسن البته بازم تاکیید کنم در صورت اجرای خوب
> این یه نسخه ی کلیه ک واسه همه پیچیده میشه که از سردرگمی و استرس دربیاین اما ب کمک خودتون این برنامه باید کااااااملا شخصی سازی بشه!!!
> خب حالا بریم سر اصل مطلب
> 1- اولین کار 90 روز رو به شش بازه ی 15 روزه تقسیم میکنین واسه خودتون
> 
> 2- حالا ما شش تا بازه ی 15روز داریم که  توی هربازه شما 12روز رو اختصاص میدین به خوندن و 3روز رو به دوره و مرور
> 
> 3- تقسیم بندیه درسا:
> هردوروز یک درس دینی
> ...


دوست عزیز پیرو صبحتت من حساب کردم توی 6 هفته زیست پیش کاملا دست نخورده باقی میمونه ( تازه من اولین فصل زیست سال دوم + کل ژنتیک ( فصل 5 تا 8 ) + ژنتیک جمعیت رو حدف کردم )
یعنی تقریبا همه ی دوم اینجور که حساب کردم با نیمی از سوم با اون حذفیات جمع میشه ولی زیست ناتمام به چه ماند به زنبور بی عسل  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): 

من پیشنهاد میکنم ( اگه میخواید ) به طور فول زیست دوم ( فول حفظی ) - زیست سوم ( 1و2و3و4) - زیست پیش (3و4و6و7و8و9و10و11) اینارو بخونید حالا دیگه خود دانید 

-----> در مورد شیمی هم جوری که گفتی توی 90 روز جمع میشه

ولی بهتره یکمی در مورد ریاضی فیزیک توضیح بدی ....  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## static

واسه جمع بندی چی تا چه تاریخی بخونیم بعد از اون جمع بندی شروع بشه به نظرتون؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dahi


آیا اگه هشت یا هفت ساعت معمولی رو بخوابید اون شونزده یا هفده ساعت باقی مونده رو درست استفاده میکنید؟مسلماً نه! چرا چون ماها همیشه چه بخوایم چه نخوایم اوقات اتلافی زیادی داریم
شما همون ده دوازده ساعت رو بخون نمیخواد بیاریش رو چهارده یا شونزده ساعت!
ولی از حداکثر توانت استفاده کن مثلا ساعت پنج و نیم صبح بیدار میشی صبحونه و نماز نیم ساعت لفتش نمیدی صبحونه رو و مثل پرنسسا نمیخوری دولپی زودجمعش میکنی میخونی تا هر وقت حس کردی بدنت خسته شده نیاز داری یکم دراز بکشی تو این مدت هم نمیای اینترنت و...بعد ده پونزده دقیقه برمیگردی سردرست مثلا من وقتی میخوام استراحت کنم تایمر گوشی رو میزارم رو پونزده دقیقه چشامو میبندم دراز میکشم آب میخورم یا میرم دستشویی و اینا هروقت هم تایمر صداش دراومد برمیگردم سردرسم نهار و شام هم لفتش نمیدی مثل صبحونه!!سر نیم ساعت باید تموم بشه بره!
اینجوری تایم سیو میکنی دیگه لازم نیست از خوابت بزنی و درطول روز کتاب جلوت بازه هی مثل نعشه ای ها چرت بزنی میخوام قشنگ تمرکز کنی!!!
کلا اینا چیزایی بود که میدونستم در ضمن نبینم بگی سر این ساعت میرم میخوابم هروقت اون حجم درسی که تعیین کردی تموم شد میکپی! 
والسلام


{ نبینم بگی سر این ساعت میرم میخوابم هروقت اون حجم درسی که تعیین کردی تموم شد}
خیلی هم عالی !! دقیقا من با این مشکل داشتم پس به خودم سخت میگیرم اگه برنامه مو اجرا نکردم .......
مرسی_

----------


## Dahi

> دوست عزیز پیرو صبحتت من حساب کردم توی 6 هفته زیست پیش کاملا دست نخورده باقی میمونه ( تازه من اولین فصل زیست سال دوم + کل ژنتیک ( فصل 5 تا 8 ) + ژنتیک جمعیت رو حدف کردم )
> یعنی تقریبا همه ی دوم اینجور که حساب کردم با نیمی از سوم با اون حذفیات جمع میشه ولی زیست ناتمام به چه ماند به زنبور بی عسل 
> 
> من پیشنهاد میکنم ( اگه میخواید ) به طور فول زیست دوم ( فول حفظی ) - زیست سوم ( 1و2و3و4) - زیست پیش (3و4و6و7و8و9و10و11) اینارو بخونید حالا دیگه خود دانید 
> 
> -----> در مورد شیمی هم جوری که گفتی توی 90 روز جمع میشه
> 
> ولی بهتره یکمی در مورد ریاضی فیزیک توضیح بدی ....


سلام...
من واقعا متوجه نشدم شما چجوری حساب کردی که به این نتیجه رسیدی درمورد زیست ببین من گفتم شش تا بازه پونزده روزه داریم که هر پونزده روز دوهفته محسوب میشه از طرفی تو خوده پست اول گفتم حداقل در هفته دوتا فصل باید بخونه یعنی اگه هفته اول دوتا فصل و هفته دوم دو فصل خونده بشه جمعاً تو پونزده روز اول چهار فصل دوم رو خونده بعد هم پونزده روز دوم بازم چهار فصل میخونه میشه هشت فصل دوم رو خونده بعدم واسه سوم با حذف شش فصل(۵،۶،۷،۸،۹،۱۰)کلاً میشه پنج فصل که چهار فصلشو تو پونزده روز سوم میخونه و یه فصلشو در هفته اول پونزده روز چهارم میخونه بقیه اش هم میمونه واسه پیش که دوتا بازه پونزده روزه و یه هفته تایم داره!!!
الان به من بگو چجوری حساب کردی دقیقاً!!!
برای ریاضی و فیزیک نوشتم مباحثی که واستون آسونه رو بخونید دقت کنید که ممکنه مثلا شما احتمال براتون آسونه ولی برای من واقعاً سخته پس فرق میکنه!
گفتم که باید بشینید این برنامه رو شخصی سازی کنید بشین ببین چه مباحثی از ریاضی و فیزیک برای خودت آسونه و باهاشون حال میکنی همونارو بخون!!!
واسه همین زیاد درمورد این دوتا صحبت نکردم منابعتون هم تستای کنکور در اولویت اول و تستای آزمون های آزمایشی در اولویت دوم باشه و از کتب جمع بندی استفاده کنید مثل خط ویژه ، جمع بندی خیلی سبز و...
وقت برای کتابای قطور کافی نیست!!!

----------


## Dahi

> واسه جمع بندی چی تا چه تاریخی بخونیم بعد از اون جمع بندی شروع بشه به نظرتون؟


جمع بندی و مرور رو گفتم دیگه سه روز آخر از پونزده روز رو جدا میکنی اون سه روز مثلا روز اول:مرور زیست،شیمی،ریاضی،ادبیات،دی  نی
روز دوم:مرور زیست،شیمی،فیزیک،عربی،زبان
روز سوم:جبران کم کاری و تست و تست و تست
در ضمن منظور از جمع بندی زدن تستای مجموعه ای هستش مثلا میگی فردا سی تا تست از فلان درس باید بزنم و از این حرفا نمیشینی واسه من درسنامه بخونیاااااا!!!!
یه مطلب دیگه اینکه گفتیم که ما قراره تمرکزمون رو تستای کنکور باشه در این نود یا هشتاد و نه روز!!!
بقیه داوطلبا هم با چی جمع بندی و مرور میکنن؟خب با همین تستای کنکور دیگه!
اونا الان دارن مطالبی که قبلا خوندن رو یادآوری میکنن ولی اونایی که الان شروع کردن دیگه میزان فراموشیشون خیلی کمتره و درضمنِ خوندن مرور هم میکنن پس نگران نباش و بخون خدابزرگه تلاش بنده اشو ببینه و جواب نده!؟

----------


## Dahi

دوستان من معذرت میخوام اگه از این به بعد پاسخگویه سوالاتون نیستم چون منم میخوام برم سر درسم دیگه!
فکرکنم توضیحات لازم رو دادم...بامعرفتا این تایپک رو آپ کنید اگه دیدید کسی هنوز سردرگمه برنامه اس از ته دل میخوام که این تایپک به اندازه یه پشه (  :Yahoo (20):  )هم کمکتون کنه!
اگه اشتباهی چیزی تو برنامه بود به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید و تصحیحش کنید اجازه ندید دوستامون گمراه بشن!!! منم دیگه از بالا منبر بیام پایین...

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> یه برنامه واسه کسایی ک صفر مطلق هستن یه برنامه  منطقی با حجم مناسب جوریه ک با اجرای خوووب بچه ها میتونن در مدت 90 روز به راحتی از صفر خودشون رو به 60 تا 70 درصد برسن البته بازم تاکیید کنم در صورت اجرای خوب
> این یه نسخه ی کلیه ک واسه همه پیچیده میشه که از سردرگمی و استرس دربیاین اما ب کمک خودتون این برنامه باید کااااااملا شخصی سازی بشه!!!
> خب حالا بریم سر اصل مطلب
> 1- اولین کار 90 روز رو به شش بازه ی 15 روزه تقسیم میکنین واسه خودتون
> 
> 2- حالا ما شش تا بازه ی 15روز داریم که  توی هربازه شما 12روز رو اختصاص میدین به خوندن و 3روز رو به دوره و مرور
> 
> 3- تقسیم بندیه درسا:
> هردوروز یک درس دینی
> ...


*کاملا برنامه معقول ومنطقی هستش برای دوستانی که صفر هستند واجراش یه عظم و اراده قوی میخواد و باید روزی 11 12 ساعت مفید مطالعه داشته و کسی که واقعا هدف داره میتونه اجراش کنه.فقط به نظرم دو تا ایراد داره(ایراد که نه ولی اگه اینجوری بود فک کنم بهتر بود) :
1-دروس عمومی حتی اگه صفر صفر هم باشند بازم با زمان باقی مونده میتونند خودشون رو تمام و کمال بهش برسونند و به درصد های بالا برسند فقط مباحثی مثل زبان فارسی و بعضی قسمت های عربی رو مثل معتلات و تحلیل صرفی رو باید حذف کنند و بقیش رو میشه کامل خوند.خدایی حیفه که دینی به این اسونی رو کامل نخونی.
2-بهتر نبود پنجشنبه و جمعه یا فقط جمعه رو به مرور درس هایی که در طول هفته خوندند اختصاص بدند و در اخر هم از 18 خرداد تا 6 تیر جمعبندی کنند و دوباره تست های کنکور رو کار کنند؟؟؟
بقیه برنامه خوبه و ممنون که وقت زیادی رو گذاشتید.با ارزوی موفقیت برای شما
دوستان فقط و فقط در این فرصت باقی مونده فقط وفقط اولویت با تست های کنکور باشه و تست تالیفی اگه وقت کردید فقط برای اختصاصی ها بزنید.چون عمومی به اندازه کافی تست کنکور هست و کافیه. 
این فرصت باقی مونده خواهشا دست از تلاش نکشید و امید داشته باشید.قطعا موفق میشید.
**#در نومیدی بسی امید است_پایان شب سیه سپید است*

----------


## lily7

up

----------


## Setty

up

----------

